# Got stung by a bee on my TOE!!!!



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 20, 2009)

Man oh Man...this is twice this month I've got stung .The first one was on my wrist and it was NOTHING  compared to the agony I am in right now ....the stinger is out ....I've taken two Tylenol ,used frozen peas which unthawed on my foot ..chickens will love that !!!..kids ice packs.....baking soda paste .....what else can i do !!!!!!!

I was putting my outdoor shoes on and WHAM    !!!!!
thank God it wasnt one of the kids hangin' out here today !!!
What else can I do ?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

One of my mums cleaning clients moved from BC this month, was walking down he driveway to get mail in Ontario and a bee stung her in the eye!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 20, 2009)

OH MY LORD !!!!  I feel her pain !!!#$%^ this hurts imagine what she felt.....What did she do? Go to Emerge?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep, her eye swelled right up and she's 8 months pregnant too! ... They were relocated (they're both in the military)


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Gee whiz....is she okay now?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep, she's fine! They're getting llamas  And they seem so excited too lol


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 20, 2009)

Damn that woman ! using the bee sting to persway her husband into getting Llama's    I am glad she's okay ...


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry about your toe! 

_darn that woman ! using the bee sting to persway her husband into getting Llama's    I am glad she's okay ..._


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 21, 2009)

Gosh, I hate getting stung! I got stung by some bug last night while picking beans. Luckily my hand didn't sell too much.
I usually watch the swelling. If it swells up, I take benedryl just to help ward off any reaction. Most of my family will get ill symptoms from a sting, so I always keep the benedryl for that reason.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry you got stung, its no fun!  I feel your pain!!!   I was stung behind the knee just the other day....Meat bees are driving me crazy!   Is it just me or are bees very cranky right now?  

You can try toothpaste - apply and leave on; or Caladryl;
I've heard of using honey, or butter or a slice of white onion...don't know if any of them works though lol .....Although Ann Landers claimed the onion worked lol
Just curious but did you use the vinegar/baking soda/meat tenderizer when you mentioned baking soda paste?

Hope you get some relief!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello everyone ...I am still alive but my toe is still hurtin' but I can manage okay now ...Gee whiz that was dreadful pain....
I just used water and baking soda and put it on a bandaid later on last night I soaked my foot in cold water and then put Apple Cidar Vinegar  on it..benadryl....tylenol ......this morning i popped some anti inflammatories I have been on for the torn ligaments in my knee ..wish I though of that last night ....waiting for Doctors appt......It helps ...thanks 
Going to go give the chickens some mushed un frozen peas now


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 21, 2009)

That was a doozy wasn't it?  

My nurse friend says to keep an eye on it and make sure it doesnt show signs of infection.  It will itch for a long time after it heals too.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 21, 2009)

Merci Beaucoup my dear !      I will and thankyou ....  now i look in my croc's when i go outside ...the little buggers are everywhere !!!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 23, 2009)

A mixture of baking soda, vinegar and meat tenderizer, try it lol


----------

